# Aspens in Autumn



## SeaBreeze (Sep 19, 2012)

Photo I recently took of Aspens changing colors in autumn. More pics of Aspens in my Nature album https://www.seniorforums.com/album.php?albumid=3.


----------



## Knightofalbion (Sep 23, 2012)

How lovely!

What a beautiful world we live in....


----------



## Elzee (Oct 29, 2012)

The fall colors are just starting to turn where I live in Texas. But the weather is getting cool and crisp. Autumn is my husband's favorite season, mine is spring. I took this photo when we were going for a walk in a neighborhood park.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 29, 2012)

Lovely photo, thanks for sharing!   I like both spring and fall, both completely different feelings.  Winter is also nice, watching the snow fall is so peaceful, and the ice which forms on tree branches sparkles like jewels in the sunshine. :love_heart:


----------



## R. Paradon (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful pictures and thanks for sharing them!  I no longer live in the States but I do miss the fall season (not the weather, just the beauty).  Post more if you can!


----------

